# Creeks or River to wade?



## Jhein (Aug 12, 2017)

Looking suggestions on creeks/river that are shallow to wade in. I've had caught my PB smallie(2.71) wading and love being in the water while fishing. Carrying 2 rods and a backpack get my exercise in while enjoying nature. I'm located in Canal willing to travel 30ish mins if the bite is worth it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

If you're going for big fish look to the big river. Otherwise Darby is a quality fishery for the size


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Jhein - You have Walnut Creek out your back door that is perfect for wading - Start at the golf course and either go up or down the creek. My son and I have went twice this year in between the rains and have done really well.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Basically any creek on the map within 30ish minutes from you. Get out the maps and explore


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

RiparianRanger said:


> If you're going for big fish look to the big river. Otherwise Darby is a quality fishery for the size


Did you check out those spots I told you about?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I've not yet made it over that way. It's a bit of a drive and just haven't had the time. Perhaps in the next month or so when they put on the feed bag


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

RiparianRanger said:


> I've not yet made it over that way. It's a bit of a drive and just haven't had the time. Perhaps in the next month or so when they put on the feed bag


October through November was always my best times. Big Darby is a gold mine!


----------



## Jhein (Aug 12, 2017)

Snyd said:


> Jhein - You have Walnut Creek out your back door that is perfect for wading - Start at the golf course and either go up or down the creek. My son and I have went twice this year in between the rains and have done really well.


That is my normal spot i get in a little farther down near the metro park. Just seeing what else it is out there. I tried Alum but it was nothing but garbage (due to being south of the city the game warden said) Headed towards Little Darby google mapped looks decent. Will let you know the results


----------



## Mover (Apr 26, 2017)

Snyd said:


> Jhein - You have Walnut Creek out your back door that is perfect for wading - Start at the golf course and either go up or down the creek. My son and I have went twice this year in between the rains and have done really well.


What golf course do you speak of?
CCC?


----------



## onaygem (Oct 19, 2016)

Sounded like they meant Westchester.


----------



## Jhein (Aug 12, 2017)

An update lil Darby was alot shallower then i thought only ended up catching a small what I would call rock bass saw a bunch of carp tho. Ended up going back to my normal spot before the "tornado" hit


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

There are several good spots to fish around Canal - You can head further down 33 to Carroll - There are some decent spots that way as well.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

You're not too far from big walnut either. Hop on 33 to 270 south then get off on the alum creek exit and make a left and you'll see it after a mile or so. Probably a 10 minute drive.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Three Creeks Metro park! If your in Canal Winchester, it is less than 20 minutes. I hiked / waded almost the whole park some years back and caught plenty of fish through each of the creeks, plus I fished south of where they meet too. There are some very shallow areas, but if your willing to take long walks and wade across...then you can find some nice isolated drops. I'd suggest only take one all around rod, as two can be tasking while going up/down the trails...plus crossing the creeks to access the other sides/trails. Check water levels and careful on footing as if I recall the Alum or Big Walnut portion had couple big drops.


----------



## Jhein (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm not sure which creek you waded but I went yesterday to Three Creeks and I got in right there by the wardens "cabin" off of Watkins Rd. Alum had nothing but trash all along both sides from tires to small mini fridge I walked north for about 20 mins or so and it didn't really get any better. Turned around and walked 20 mins from starting spot was less trash but no luck with the fishing. Talking to a game warden a while back she mentioned that Alum is normally just full of trash due to it coming from Columbus "people of the city tend not to care about trash that gets into the rivers or how far it travels" 

On a side note I work up in New Albany so I might try my luck in this area starting tomorrow so any suggestions on rivers/ bank fishing areas working the graveyard so plenty of time to google scout.

tyia


reyangelo said:


> Three Creeks Metro park! If your in Canal Winchester, it is less than 20 minutes. I hiked / waded almost the whole park some years back and caught plenty of fish through each of the creeks, plus I fished south of where they meet too. There are some very shallow areas, but if your willing to take long walks and wade across...then you can find some nice isolated drops. I'd suggest only take one all around rod, as two can be tasking while going up/down the trails...plus crossing the creeks to access the other sides/trails. Check water levels and careful on footing as if I recall the Alum or Big Walnut portion had couple big drops.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jhein said:


> I'm not sure which creek you waded but I went yesterday to Three Creeks and I got in right there by the wardens "cabin" off of Watkins Rd. Alum had nothing but trash all along both sides from tires to small mini fridge I walked north for about 20 mins or so and it didn't really get any better. Turned around and walked 20 mins from starting spot was less trash but no luck with the fishing. Talking to a game warden a while back she mentioned that Alum is normally just full of trash due to it coming from Columbus "people of the city tend not to care about trash that gets into the rivers or how far it travels"
> 
> On a side note I work up in New Albany so I might try my luck in this area starting tomorrow so any suggestions on rivers/ bank fishing areas working the graveyard so plenty of time to google scout.
> 
> tyia


At times that very same stretch will hold plenty of smallies... start further south around Williams. All 3 creeks hold good smallies/cats/eyes/Muskie.


----------



## Jhein (Aug 12, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> At times that very same stretch will hold plenty of smallies... start further south around Williams. All 3 creeks hold good smallies/cats/eyes/Muskie.


The bridge right there at Heron pond is actually where I caught my first ever small mouth maybe a lb. 

Next question: Do you wade upstream from a starting point or down for the best chance of catching anything. I figure walking up stream so your not kicking up silt but still new to the river thing


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya if I'm wading a stream I try to walk up river,trying not to spook fish. But at the same time some guys drag a chain behind there kayak/canoe to disturb the bottom an Come back to fish the disturbed water. 
Seen a post on ig where a bass pro was timing it so he hit a railroad trestle each time a train passes . Said the vibration from the train will scare crawdads out from the rocks an the bass will go on a feeding frenzy. The train was there "dinner bell"..... 
they also say to cast up stream an retrieve down,cause that's the way the fish position themself. Well I've caught river fish casting up/down/around/and across streams.... 
Rules are ment to be broken....
Good luck an I wouldn't give up on the 3-creeks area....


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Jhein said:


> I'm not sure which creek you waded but I went yesterday to Three Creeks and I got in right there by the wardens "cabin" off of Watkins Rd. Alum had nothing but trash all along both sides from tires to small mini fridge I walked north for about 20 mins or so and it didn't really get any better. Turned around and walked 20 mins from starting spot was less trash but no luck with the fishing. Talking to a game warden a while back she mentioned that Alum is normally just full of trash due to it coming from Columbus "people of the city tend not to care about trash that gets into the rivers or how far it travels"
> 
> On a side note I work up in New Albany so I might try my luck in this area starting tomorrow so any suggestions on rivers/ bank fishing areas working the graveyard so plenty of time to google scout.
> 
> tyia


I agree with synd. Walnut is a great creek to fish. I have caught 10 different species in there. I saw a pic. of a smallie caught somewhere in there that was 24 in. in length which is a super hog anywhere and that was last year. Big walnut, the olentangy and Scioto are good as well.


----------



## Jhein (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't plan on it being its pretty much out the back door. Gotta save money on gas so I can buy more lure or long term a boat! Happen to have any honey holes in the New Albany area?


----------



## Jhein (Aug 12, 2017)

snuff1 said:


> I agree with synd. Walnut is a great creek to fish. I have caught 10 different species in there. I saw a pic. of a smallie caught somewhere in there that was 24 in. in length which is a super hog anywhere and that was last year. Big walnut, the olentangy and Scioto are good as well.


I'm not saying Walnut isn't (haven't yet tried wading that one yet) I'm saying the Alum portion of the 3 Creeks is just trashy but with Walnut coming from the east away from the city I would imagine it not being as polluted.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jhein said:


> I don't plan on it being its pretty much out the back door. Gotta save money on gas so I can buy more lure or long term a boat! Happen to have any honey holes in the New Albany area?


Not many people are going to share there honey holes with you on here.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My son and I have been wading three times now between Canal & Bloom Carroll and have caught well over 30 smallies - The only problem so far is we haven't found the bigger fish but still have a lot of fun.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Every creek and river has fish. You just have to get out there and look for them. I can't believe how open people are on the internet. Not that a fish is a precious treasure or anything, but I'd sure like to find a few the next time I go.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Every creek and river has fish. You just have to get out there and look for them. I can't believe how open people are on the internet. Not that a fish is a precious treasure or anything, but I'd sure like to find a few the next time I go.


Eh been going on for YEARS now. It's really not a big deal(and I really used to think it was). Lol have you been on fb or IG lately? It's like free fishing spot central. I have a couple things I like to keep close to the chest,but for the most part what i am sharing is all ready out there. I smile an move on if some one is at "my spot" and hope there enjoying it aS much as I do....


----------



## Jhein (Aug 12, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Not many people are going to share there honey holes with you on here.


Ok maybe not honey holes but atleast a general direction to start I don't come up to N columbus often


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Jhein said:


> Ok maybe not honey holes but atleast a general direction to start I don't come up to N columbus often


Go east to the Licking river at Newark. North fork above Newark for smallmouth.


----------

